

SnapTerms: Terms Of Service As A Service - patpng
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/13/snapterms-terms-of-service-as-a-service/

======
lsiebert
Awesome! I suggested something like this in the 500px TOS thread.

should have known somebody would already be doing it :).

